

Google Nexus One Launch Week Sales - aresant
http://blog.flurry.com/bid/29658/Flurry-Special-Report-Google-Nexus-One-Launch-Week-Sales

======
aresant
This measure also supports that article - not even a blip -

<http://getclicky.com/marketshare/us/nexus-one/>

